# Capita Horrorscope OR Bataleon Riot?



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I think youd be more happy with the cap board based on what you have now. plus its a tad cheaper so you can stash that 150 away and maybe add a little to it and cross your fingers on the batt board at the end of season closeouts


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

its only a $50 difference, not $150.

If I were you I'd go with the horrorscope based on reviews and your current board.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Ended up picking up the Riot. It should get her sometime next week. I'll just buy the Horrorscope in a month...Maybe it'll be on sale by then.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

markee said:


> its only a $50 difference, not $150.
> 
> If I were you I'd go with the horrorscope based on reviews and your current board.


oops sry yeah... the batt board is normally 499 so i went with that and didnt even notice the deal hed found at 399


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a horrorscope and road it once. After a few runs and getting used to the flat camber it was awsome. 5-0's and butters are so easy its a joke. Ice is not a prob with the flat camber it just bites into it. Only minor prob was on completly flat ground it was a bit harder to turn.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Horrorscope is much softer than the stairmaster.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> The Horrorscope is much softer than the stairmaster.


Yes it is. I more meant that it's a 156 and almost the same WW as the Stairmaster, so I'd know what to expect.

So the Riot gets here on Tuesday next week. Will post up my 1st thoughts on it and whether it's hard to wax. Unfortunately, I won't be able to ride it till next Sat.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i really want to see this review...it may sway me to a bataleon..i want the evil twin..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good choice. I love my Riot!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im going to check bataleon out at a store that is 5 hours away from us, but it will be my first chance to hold one. then im going to have to choose bataleon or hero.

how are bataleons for jumping? like 40-50 footers? not little kickers lol


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> The Horrorscope is much softer than the stairmaster.


From the reviews I've seen, the general consensus is all over the place. Some people say it's almost exactly the same flex as the Stairmaster and others say it's the softest board in existance (softer than the Signal Park Rocker).

My Riot should be waiting for me when I get home today. Can't wait to take it out of the box and wax it! 2 hours till new snowboard happy times in the ol' garage with the iron.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, the Riot 159 arrived safe and sound. The TBT base wasn't anything like I expected. I read reviews that said it was very subtle, but I still was expecting it to be really visible to the naked eye I guess. You can sort of see it, if you look close, but you can definitely feel it when you wax the board.

Waxing wasn't as much of a PITA as I expected it to be though, but it did add another element to the scraping process since the base isn't 100% flat. Overall, I'd say that the TBT base takes an extra 5 minutes or so to scrape versus a non-TBT base.

I was also quite stoked that the tip and tail were already detuned quite nicely from the factory. Bataleon also has a sense of humor. On the top sheet, it says "Made in Austria (Not in China)"

Overall, the board looks killer and I can't wait to ride it tomorrow.

Now I just have to choose which bindings to stick on it. Airblaster Inverters or Rome Targas...

Speaking of bindings, I still am contemplating buying a pair of Salomon Relay XLT's. But perhaps I should hold off on spending anymore $$ on gear this year.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

yooo review that Riot when you can! I wanna hear feedback on Bataleon boards before I go out and possible get one.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear you got the Bataleon. Let us know how it rides....

FYI, on my Jam, I have Targa's on them... I love my setup the way it is...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted my initial review on the Riot in a different thread. I rode it with my Union Airblaster bindings. On Sat, I'm going to rock the Targas instead and will ad to my review.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> From the reviews I've seen, the general consensus is all over the place. Some people say it's almost exactly the same flex as the Stairmaster and others say it's the softest board in existance (softer than the Signal Park Rocker).
> 
> My Riot should be waiting for me when I get home today. Can't wait to take it out of the box and wax it! 2 hours till new snowboard happy times in the ol' garage with the iron.


I've ridden it and it is MUCH softer than the stairmaster. Anyone who tells you otherwise obviously hasn't ridden them both.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> how are bataleons for jumping? like 40-50 footers? not little kickers lol


Good question. I'll let you know when I get around to it. So far this year I've only hit the park with the Lib.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*capita horrorscope 156*



Gnarly said:


> God, I can't believe I'm asking this question here. But which board do I get? I really want to buy both, but the wife would kill me if I did that. There are pros and cons to each one.
> 
> Bataleon:
> 
> ...


buy the capita horroscope .... go for it 

i been riding bataleons evil twin etc...

capita my friend. ......the 156 ...go for park to all mountain perfect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't think the Horrorscope comes in wide


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*capita horrorscope 156 dud ...this is the board you have to buy*



Gnarly said:


> God, I can't believe I'm asking this question here. But which board do I get? I really want to buy both, but the wife would kill me if I did that. There are pros and cons to each one.
> 
> Bataleon:
> 
> ...


the riot is to stiff.... 

evil twin is better but not in powder ..

capita horrorscope 156 will do it all perfect .. but not alaska.

if you are advanced rider .. go for it.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

yesssssssss

capita horroscope my friend you are getting nuts ... not bataleon riot ...if you like bataleon for all mountine and park.. goliat but if you jump big 20 to 50 footers riot.. but if you want to have fun park rails powder ice ....so is capita horroscope 156 

get it now... hooroscope will not do alaska ...

alaska get the t6 custom x un..inc 159.

see you bro.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

olas38 said:


> buy the capita horroscope .... go for it
> 
> i been riding bataleons evil twin etc...
> 
> capita my friend. ......the 156 ...go for park to all mountain perfect.


No one has a Horrorscope in stock anymore. And, after riding my 2 Bataleons, I don't think I want to ride a non-TBT base. My friend bought a WWW, so I'm gona check it out one of these days, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I got the last horrorscope at my local shop in Dec.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> No one has a Horrorscope in stock anymore. And, after riding my 2 Bataleons, I don't think I want to ride a non-TBT base. My friend bought a WWW, so I'm gona check it out one of these days, but I'm not expecting much.


100% agree with not going back to non-tbt board again. After riding my evil twin, it just makes me want to add a tbt with a sintered base and a longer board to my quiver. Well at least my plan is to pick up something like the undisputed in 161 for a big mountain/powder board  .


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

wtf is olas talking about lol, no one buys a board thinking about just alaska...thats a dream not reality for 99% of riders, with totally different needs for boards and everything. that brings me to my second point, WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUY A PARK BOARD TO RIDE IN ALASKA???????


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> wtf is olas talking about lol, no one buys a board thinking about just alaska...thats a dream not reality for 99% of riders, with totally different needs for boards and everything. that brings me to my second point, WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUY A PARK BOARD TO RIDE IN ALASKA???????


I wish i had the income to throw at a dream trip and board to alaska.


----------

